# 3 Wyoming Antelope



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

Hope everybody is well. Haven't had a chance to post lately. Had my first experience in WY where 3 of us had tags and killed 3 great public land DIY goats.
Merry Christmas,
Bob


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Wow - congrats on the success!


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Nice ! speed goats...congrats


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Those are some excellent bucks! Nice job!


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Best steaks there are! Good looking critters you got. Nice work!


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Great bucks and better smiles.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Man, those are gooduns.


Merry Christmas to you and yours Bob.

.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Bob - I know it was probably rather warm on that hunt, but I was expecting at least one picture with the famed sweater!!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

CPAjeff said:


> Bob - I know it was probably rather warm on that hunt, but I was expecting at least one picture with the famed sweater!!


Haha! Great post Bob, and I was definitely missing the famed sweater too. Congrats!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Speed goat hunts up there are a blast. That gives me the fever. 
Great bucks.


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

CPAjeff said:


> Bob - I know it was probably rather warm on that hunt, but I was expecting at least one picture with the famed sweater!!


Ha, Thanks Jeff. It was there but you are right when we had to hike to them it was just too warm. I just finished spike elk hunt so will start a new thread and you can lay eyes on the infamous sweater. We went 4 out of 5 on elk in a high pressure hunt so am thankful!


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

Great bucks! Congrats


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Looks like a great trip! Congrats!


----------



## archersisco (Dec 24, 2017)

Those are some nice speedgoats congrats!


----------

